# Rockwell RC 33 planer



## Timberframed (Jan 20, 2011)

Milling some Ash from a log I milled for a pair of doors. For the size they are they can plane! [video]http://youtu.be/v-XSl5dlFvM[/video]


----------



## betterbuilt (Jan 20, 2011)

It works now. nice planer. 

[video=youtube;v-XSl5dlFvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-XSl5dlFvM&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Timberframed (Jan 20, 2011)

I thought I had it down. Everything I did a few days ago I gotta learn me all over again. But thanks BB. Getting ready to shovel snow/ chip ice again as well.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 20, 2011)

I have the same planer, just got is Sept.
If you run it full tilt for 3 hrs it gets warm!!!
Seems like a good unit!!!
Need to make a sawdust catcher for it.


----------



## Jim Shockey (Jan 21, 2011)

I have one just like that one and I am very happy with it. I have the dust port on it and when I'm through planning I don't have any dust, or chips on the floor. I would never think of replacing it unless something serious happen to it. Jim


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 21, 2011)

Jim Shockey said:


> I have one just like that one and I am very happy with it. I have the dust port on it and when I'm through planning I don't have any dust, or chips on the floor. I would never think of replacing it unless something serious happen to it. Jim


Can you post a picture of you dust collector, they a NLA and want to build one.
What do you do to sharpen your blades??
TIA
Bob


----------



## Timberframed (Jan 21, 2011)

I had one I found on a shelf in an old hardware store. Has a 5" round for hose hookup. You will fill a 55 gl drum pretty fast. I sold it for $90. Any more I just move to the overhead door and let it fly.




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 22, 2011)

I've had my RC-33 planer for many many years and i can tell you, the old Brazilion made models are much better than the later chinese models.

Rob


----------



## Jim Shockey (Jan 23, 2011)

bigbadbob said:


> Can you post a picture of you dust collector, they a NLA and want to build one.
> What do you do to sharpen your blades??
> TIA
> Bob


 
I tried sharpening them myself but never come close to getting the edge that you should have. It is best for me to send them out and get the professional job on them,cuts a lot better and last a lot longer.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 23, 2011)

I am waiting to find one of these used.
Makita 9820-2 Planer Knife Sharpener


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 23, 2011)

bigbadbob said:


> I am waiting to find one of these used.
> Makita 9820-2 Planer Knife Sharpener


 
How much you willing to pay for one? In my pile of "i never use", i have one that i "never use". lol

Rob


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 23, 2011)

Sawyer Rob said:


> How much you willing to pay for one? In my pile of "i never use", i have one that i "never use". lol
> 
> Rob


PM sent.


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey, timberframe 

Do you have one of these?

http://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/2207305953.html


----------



## Timberframed (Feb 10, 2011)

Naw but man that sho would be nice. Friend of mine in Indiana has a 22". Says it takes about 4 mins to come to a complete stop. Here it is in front of my place taking a pit stop from Maine to Indiana



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BobL (Feb 10, 2011)

This is one of mine.




I don't have any pictures of it derusted and tidied up.
I've replaced the ancient cutter guard with an all ally spring loaded unit
It's only 16" but it's solid as and it weighs ~1300 lbs.


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 10, 2011)

I wish I had room for some tools like those. Nice pics guy's. I'm jealous.


----------

